# Abandoned 1900's Mansion Cinematic



## SPLORE (Apr 11, 2016)

*Built in 1899/1990 this was the largest wooden residential structure at its time.
We've seen many photos of this place from other explorers but no one has captured it on video like we have.
This has easily been our favourite place to explore amongst the other buildings we have gone through as every room had something amazing about it. The reason behind the big holes in walls and broken chimneys was from earthquakes we had 5 years ago, not any part of this house has been vandalised which also makes it so special.*

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think you have read the forum guide re: posting reports.


----------



## smiler (Apr 11, 2016)

There's some sweet features left, any chance of a few stills, Thanks


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Apr 11, 2016)

First time I've seen a video on here and I was very impressed with the filming quality and techniques.

Added a new dimension to something I had seen before.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 11, 2016)

really well produced video, and a great building, thank you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2016)

Amazing video,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 11, 2016)

Cracking vid. is nice to see something a bit different.


----------



## SPLORE (Apr 12, 2016)

appreciate the feedback a lot!


----------



## SPLORE (Apr 12, 2016)

smiler said:


> There's some sweet features left, any chance of a few stills, Thanks



Here's some photos for you


----------



## HughieD (Apr 12, 2016)

That's more like it! 
Love the matching stained-glass window and light fitting.


----------



## tazong (Apr 12, 2016)

Great video pal - liked the sweeping pans and the blurry to focused shots a lot - not so keen on the old filmy effects on top but a great video to boot.


----------

